# Hi Everybodies



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

My name is Deb...Just want to say thanks for being so nice on the chat. Yes, I will admit it...I'm....a...hauntaholic. There...I said it... I feel so much better now!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi DebbittyBoo. Welcome! I too have just come out, and I'm also an Okie. 
People here are friendly, and I'm sure you'll fit right in.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum
It's always a howlin' good time here


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hi DebbittyBoo!
Welcome!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums. Thanks for stepping out of the shadows and into the darker shadows.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the MADNESS!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome again :> Hope you like your new home :> Dont be a stranger LOL :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome debbityboo.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howdy Debbitydoo so nice to have you here in our closet. Anyrealation to scoobitydoo?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, deb, and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard and glad to meet you


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

OKLAHOMA IN DA HOUSE. You make the second Okie to join in a week. Welcome, expect a PM from me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Debbityboo!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

yo!:devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, now how are we going to keep our reputation as the toughest forum on the block when we're picking names like Debbityboo? LOL Just kidding and welcome to the forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home....nice to meet you. It figures, all these folks from Oklahoma checking in now. I'll be out there in less than 2 weeks but I won't be there long enough to meet you all  . Oh well.....maybe next time. Enjoy your stay here.


----------

